
Accepted projects – Google Summer of Code 2014 - bratao
https://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc2014
======
dokem
That site is just as unusable as back when I did SOC and Code In a few years
ago. Just browsing that list already had me frustrated.

~~~
neolefty
Is it updating dynamically? I see lines popping in occasionally without
reloading the page ...

~~~
elwell
haha I was thinking the same thing. it's just a long load i guess

------
justinmk
Glad to see Guile Emacs returning:

> Complete the integration of Guile and Emacs.

[https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/g...](https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/gsoc2014/bpt/5803402760028160)

------
wavelander
I got accepted ! How awesome is that ?

~~~
gallamine
What project?

~~~
wavelander
Mlpack. Multi-Class Adaboost implementation.

------
Danieru
Super excited about this year. I'm implementing the new Internet Printing
Protocol over USB standard for Linux.

------
chm
Congratulations to everybody! I wanted to participate but I learned about GSoC
last week when reading through some Julia documentation. I would have been
happy to work on their linear algebra related projects. Maybe next year!

------
oldgun
Sorry I didn't make it. Goodbye Gsoc. I will still love you tho.

~~~
EnderMB
I remember signing up to GSoC to work on a Java forum for an open-source wiki
tool and not getting in. It sucked, but it pushed me to apply for another
scheme and eventually I landed an internship in a local business using ASP.NET
and I fell in love with C#. 5-6 years later, I still write C# and I'm very
happy.

At the time I'd have chosen GSoC over the other internship scheme, but
ultimately I think it all worked out very nicely for me. When one door closes,
another usually opens.

------
tharshan09
Really happy I got accepted. I am graduating this year and this was my last
chance to do this. This also gives me plenty of time to job hunt :)

[https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/g...](https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/gsoc2014/tharshan09/5685265389584384)

------
jontro
I was surprised to not see DragonflyBSD on that list. They have been accepted
all previous years.

~~~
justincormack
They seem to be deliberately dropping projects that have had people before in
favour of new ones this year.

------
elwell
[https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/g...](https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/gsoc2014/knrafto/5741031244955648)

------
wavelander
I've put this up for people who got selected and want to connect with fellow
HNers.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7623598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7623598)

Maybe we can do something better.

------
thomasvarney723
Is it possible to participate in SoC if you're not currently enrolled?

------
vorg
Some mentors are looking after more than one project. Let's hope they can give
the required attention to each project. Let's also hope _the corporate
managers who sponsored the projects in the first place_ allow those mentors to
take sufficient time away from their charge out time to adequately mentor the
students involved and be more able to ensure the project is a success.
Allowing mentors adequate time out to assist the students is more important
than squeezing every euro of bonus money out of them.

------
nmikz
I wish had known about the event a bit earlier since I am graduating in a
couple of months..

